# The Small Milky Fleet



## milkyspit (Jun 18, 2007)

A long time ago, fellow CPFer Phaserburn noted that I had an unusually large number of pocket-sized, single-cell, high-output lights... this was the result of my never-ending quest for my personal holy grail, namely the 'Ultimate Walking Light.' Brother Phaser dubbed my little collection the 'Small Milky Fleet'... and so, as a fun start to this Monday of work, thought I might snap a few quick photos of some members of the fleet and make it into a sort of puzzle... can you guys identify them?

Warning: all have been modified to varying degrees. :naughty:

*[size=+1]The Small Milky Fleet, Numbered[/size]*







*[size=+1]Closeups of the above photo...[/size]*

(With apologies on the blurry nature of the closeups... remember, this was a quick exercise!)
















1. SureFire C2 head with E2C adapter and Cree XRE-P4WH McR27cut NG750 light engine. Called the 'Deer Light' because I built it in memory of a deer that ran into a fence on our property and died, slowly and painfully, one afternoon and evening. It saddened all of us and after I'd checked on the deer one last time that evening as I promised my kids I would do, I came inside and fashioned this light as a sort of tribute.  *Skalomax* came closest.

*[size=+1]2. [/size]*

3. M77-M1 Illuminator with Cree XRE-P3WC emitter and MC2HP variable-brightness driver (a predecessor to the Acorn), having 3 output levels controlled with the single-stage clicky in the RPM trailcap. *Skalomax* came closest.

4. M90-M1 Lux5 Illuminator. *Nebula* nailed it.

5. Fenix P1D on LeefBody with integrated clicky. *Nebula* nailed it.

6. LionHeart with Seoul SSCP4 USWOH emitter and TIR optic from SureFire KL1 gen4 head. *Neg2LED* came closest.

7. HDS B42 SEOULmated, with stainless bezel ring and Vital Gear clip. *Neg2LED* came closest.

8. 'Genie' SureFire L5 head with tritium vial in groove, with Lighthound E2C adapter, mounted on Aleph 1x123 body with Aleph full-sized tailswitch and McClicky dual-stage twist/click-modded guts. *Gswitter* nailed it.

9. Longbow Micra with Piglet 50/500mA constant current dual-brightness driver, Seoul SSCP4 USVOI emitter, and HDS reflector. *Darksky* came closest.

10. 'Sirius Cyan' Lux1 Q2HC PhotonFanatic 'to die for' cyan emitter mounted on an AWR LDO3 linear regulation sandwich in custom Ledean 2xCR2 MiniMag cutdown, with IMS20 reflector, twist action switching, and mineral glass lens. Pumps about 850mA through the emitter for a nice, eerie-looking beam. *Modamag* came closest.

11. SureFire KL1 gen2 head with low dome Lux1 royal blue emitter and McR18 reflector, mounted on E1E body with SureFire twisty tailswitch having McClicky guts in place of the stock twisty guts. *Gswitter* came closest.

12. CNC123 housing in HA3 natural finish, with lens and underlying glow ring, Seoul SSCP4 USVOI emitter on BB400 sandwich, with o-rings installed at head and tail ends of the body (stock light didn't provide for this), with tailcap retapped and fitted with a Nite-Ize (sp.?) IQ switch to provide three brightness levels and two rates of signal beacon functionality, with a red LED flashing locator that keeps blinking occasionally even when the light is off. This one was a fun little side project with various components from the parts bin, and turned out surprisingly useful! It feels great in the hand and is a blast to EDC. PhotonFanatic still sells the CNC123 bodies for (IMHO) dirt cheap... check 'em out!  *Blindasabat* came closest.

13. SureFire G2 head and tailcap with G&P strobing clicky guts and Lumen Factory HO-4 lamp assembly, all on a LeefBody 1x18500 hard anodized black. *AzGB* came closest.

14. MiniMiniMag with MagLED 2*D*, Aurora 20mm smooth metal reflector, and a 14500 cell, plus Kroll clicky. *Neg2LED* came closest.

15. Pelican L1 coin cell host running Nuwai 0.5W board and emitter on a stack of coin cells. Note that this light has a TACTICAL clicky on the tail. *Gswitter* came closest.

16. Tekna 1AA light with Nuwai 0.5W driver board and emitter, bored to accept 1x123. *Nebula* came closest.

*[size=+1]17. [/size]*
*[size=+1]18. [/size]*

19. L1 (not KL1) TIR-style head that still retains its TIR optic, with modest diffusion and Seoul SSCP4 U-6500K emitter, plus MadMax+ driver, for a bright ram-of-light beam... mounted on a Balrog 1x17500 body, with McTC tail containing McE2S dual stage guts. *Blindasabat* came closest.

20. *MilkMite5.* This one's a strange little build! The body is a Vital Gear FB1 with integrated clicky and tailstand capability... head is actually a hybrid, it's the bottom of a KL1 gen4 (the one having TIR optic) screwed together with the top of an original-style finned KL1 head, with Seoul SSCP4 USWOH emitter, McR18j reflector, and FLuPIC driver, with transparent teflon heatshrink melted over the entire head for added protection and a couple glow rings sitting in the fin (under the teflon) as a night locator device. The body has a silicone o-ring to form a better seal, and the whole unit runs off a single RCR123 protected LiON rechargeable. Max output ought to be in the 160-170 lumen vicinity, and of course there are lower levels plus a strobe available. The Teflon heatshrink serves a secondary purpose, too, an interesting one... with the unit turned on, enough light hits the heatshrink by way of the scalloped bezel that it turns the heatshrink into something similar to a backlight (even though it's actually in FRONT of the label), lighting the sides of the head faintly, yet enough to read the label easily, even in the dead of night. It's a neat effect! Incidentally, I've only ever build five of these and they're all numbered... Kill-O-Zap has the MilkMite1, Chop has MilkMite2 (he reported that it survived Hurricane Katrina), and Flashdark has MilkMite3 plus MilkMite4... the reason I make so few is that it's a real challenge stuffing everything in there... very labor intensive! This is one of the few lights small and lightweight enough that I feel comfortable wearing it on a neck lanyard. Kudos to *Kill-O-Zap* and *Skalomax* on combining efforts to come darned close in identifying this one. :thumbsup:

21. Arc LS head SEOULmated, with McR18j reflector, and stock board upgraded to 585mA output current... Aleph 1x123 body tube turned down and rethreaded by McGizmo to fit Arc LS series... McTC tailcap with dual stage twist/click modification. *Gswitter* came closest.

22. SPY005 SEOULmated, running Data's latest microcontroller driver. (I'm one of the beta testers.) *Nebula* came closest.

23. Longbow Micra with MadMax McCapsule and SEOUL SSCP4 USWOH emitter plus a McLux turbohead. *Gswitter* came closest.

24. AmiLite T3 SEOULmated. *Darksky* came closest.

25. Fenix L0P modified with Lux1 SWOH emitter. *Neg2LED* nailed it.

26. FireFly2 with Lambda MiniPro sandwich with aluminum pedestal heatsink and Lux1 SWOH(?) emitter, with McR16 reflector, rubber grip ring pulled over the head (also provides additional impact protection), rebuilt dual stage tailcap insert featuring a spring steel segment for smoother action, and rare earth magnet epoxied under the tail to hold the split ring in place when the latter is not in use. *Blindasabat* pretty much nailed it.

27. CR2 Ion with Cree XRE-P3WC emitter. *83venture* came closest.

28. Aleph2 head with Lux3 UWOJ, McR27L cut-down reflector, and NG750 driver... Aleph 1x123 body... McTC tailcap with McE2S dual stage tailswitch guts. *Gswitter* nailed it.

29. Pimped-Out Q3 (PQ3) with FLuPIC driver and Cree XRE-P4WH emitter. *Omega Man* and *Neg2LED* came closest.

30. PR-T head with Lux3 UWAJ emitter and FLuPIC driver having custom Bogus1 firmware, mounted on a SureFire old-style (2-flats) E1E body with McTC tailcap. *Nebula* came closest.

31. 'EverMag' MiniMiniMag currently housing SMJLED PR-base bulb with custom collar, custom-cut reflector, and 3V lithium PRIMARY AA cell from a Duracell CRV3 photo battery pack. *Neg2LED* came closest.

32. CMG Infinity Ultra bored to accept 123 cell, with dual-stage spacer... with totally custom-built head by Dan C, anodized by Chief Wiggum, with NX05 turned-down optic, with Lambda MiniPro sandwich featuring a small aluminum pedestaled heatsink, with Lux1 SXOH emitter and removable rubber grip ring around the outside of the head. *Neg2LED* came closest.

Who else is gonna step up to the plate?


----------



## skalomax (Jun 18, 2007)

Interested in 2, 4, 8, 21, and 23.

Possibly more.


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 18, 2007)

skalomax said:


> Interested in 2, 4, 8, 21, and 23.
> 
> Possibly more.



Uhhhhh, Skalo? I was looking for folks to identify them! Didn't actually put them up for sale, at least not officially... but we'll talk. Give me a call when you have a chance.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 18, 2007)

2,8 and 22 look good too


----------



## Darksky (Jun 18, 2007)

oo:Very nice collection.


milkyspit said:


> this was the result of my never-ending quest for my personal holy grail, namely the 'Ultimate Walking Light.'


That's what started me off modding small lights
Although you win hands down with your modding skills.
Please let me know when you find that light!

Darksky


----------



## Cydonia (Jun 18, 2007)

The Small Milky Fleet... how about the Milk Floats? :laughing:
Hey I finally just got it... your trademark white label around the bezels... is analogous to a milk moustache right!?


----------



## Nebula (Jun 18, 2007)

Milky - nice little challenge for a Monday. I will leave the difficult ones for the experts. 

#1 - SF E1L/M2/MCTC
#3 - SF M1 w/ RPM TC
#4 - SF M1/90
#5 - Fenix P1D w/Leef body

#10 MiniMag 

#14 - MiniMag w/ Kroll

#16 - Techtite ???

#18 - FB1 (1x123) w/ SF head

#20 - FB1 (1x123) w/ SF head

#22 - SPY

#29 - Q3
#30 - McGizmo PR-T head/SF E series (old style) 1x 123 body, & MCTC. 
#31 MiniMag


----------



## 83Venture (Jun 18, 2007)

2- ARC LS with twisty
5- VIP
6- LionHeart
26- FireFly
27- CR2 Ion


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 18, 2007)

#29- The "P" Q3


----------



## Darksky (Jun 18, 2007)

7 HDS
9 longbow micra
24 amlite t3?
25 l0p


----------



## gswitter (Jun 18, 2007)

Have some time to kill...

8. Surefire L5 head, DSpeck or TnC E2C adapter, Aleph 123 body & tail
11. Surefire early KL1 head w/E1E body & tail
13. Surefire G2 head & tail w/Leef 18500 (?) body
15. Pelican L1 (kinda obvious from the close-up)
19. Surefire KL4 head, early Surefire L4 or E2* body, McTC
21. Arc LS head, Aleph 123 body, McTC
23. McLux PR head, Longbow Micra body
28. Aleph A2 head, Aleph 123 body, McTC
32. CMG Infinity (?)


----------



## cave dave (Jun 18, 2007)

Most of the parts I've at least seen before. I have no idea what 12, 16,17 are though. 16 is some sort of Tekna light but not the CR123 one I am familar with.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmmm...

2. It's an Arc LS. No doubt milkymodded.

5. VIP?
6. LionHeart with USWOH SSC P4 LED (So many acronyms/bin codes...)
7. HDS EDC of some sort. Probably a Basic 42? Most likely with a P4 in it.

10. MiniMag 1AA with a Lux1

14. MiniMag 1AA with MagLED 2AA and a 14500 (You're fond of MiniMag 1AAs arent you)
15. Pelican L1. Probably with a li-ion cell and a SSC P4 or Luxeon

22. SPY005

25. Fenix L0P with SWOH Lux1
26. Fire~fly II
27. CR2-Ion

29. QIII with a FLuPIC

31. MiniMag with EverLED and 14500 Li-Ion
32. CMG Infinity with a SXOH Luxeon 1 and a MiniPRO pill

--neg


----------



## aml (Jun 19, 2007)

i better get one 3-cell pentagonlight back in the mail......not 3 one-cell lights.


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 19, 2007)

Updated initial post with descriptions of several lights, also crediting whoever came closest to correct identification.

Still 11 of 32 lights not sufficiently identified. Any takers?


----------



## JanCPF (Jun 19, 2007)

#2 Arc LS original twisty


----------



## Danbo (Jun 19, 2007)

Cydonia said:


> The Small Milky Fleet... how about the Milk Floats? :laughing:
> Hey I finally just got it... your trademark white label around the bezels... is analogous to a milk moustache right!?



Yeah, kinda like, "Got Milky?"


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll give this a shot,

1.Surefire E1 body with a Mc Tailcap and a C2 bezel and has something to do with a "Deer Light"
2.Arc LS twistie 2nd run?
3.Surefire M1 with a big tailcap
10.Cut-down Minimag with a 1 watt driver.
12.Reminds me of a Pelican body, can't identify.
13.Cutdown Surefire 3P with a G2 tailcap and a GP dropin?
17. A modded 9 LED light,
18. Vitalgear F2 mod?
19. Surefire KL1 head with a Madmax board a Leef body and a MC tailcap?
20. I see a Vitalgear body a Seoul Mod in the head.
26.Firefly with a minipro and a Seoul LED?

That's all I could guess.

Those look like amazing lights.


----------



## EricMack (Jun 19, 2007)

Sweet mother!!  Man, the Milkmeister is making me feel good, since I thought I had too many dinky LED lights. :nana: Of course, not all mine are modded by the Master. 

Scott, you need to toss the ravenous horde a few bones here, let a few of those gems loose...


----------



## skalomax (Jul 23, 2007)

1. Deerlight CREE XR-E W/McR27XR


----------



## milkyspit (Jul 23, 2007)

Updated initial post with the identity and brief history of the 'Deer Light' since Skalomax came pretty close to nailing it...

*1. SureFire C2 head with E2C adapter and Cree XRE-P4WH McR27cut NG750 light engine. Called the 'Deer Light' because I built it in memory of a deer that ran into a fence on our property and died, slowly and painfully, one afternoon and evening. It saddened all of us and after I'd checked on the deer one last time that evening as I promised my kids I would do, I came inside and fashioned this light as a sort of tribute. *


----------



## modamag (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll contribute the hardest one. 

#10: Mini-MiniMag runningn 14500 with LDO dropping the voltage to ~3.3V-3.5V for some decent dog walking runtime.

Now a question for you is what IS your "Ultimate Walking Light" don't tell me you're like my friend JimH who carries a Mag85 & USL for dog walking.


----------



## milkyspit (Jul 23, 2007)

modamag said:


> I'll contribute the hardest one.
> 
> #10: Mini-MiniMag runningn 14500 with LDO dropping the voltage to ~3.3V-3.5V for some decent dog walking runtime.
> 
> Now a question for you is what IS your "Ultimate Walking Light" don't tell me you're like my friend JimH who carries a Mag85 & USL for dog walking.




Well, close enough Modamag. 

10. 'Sirius Cyan' Lux1 Q2HC PhotonFanatic 'to die for' cyan emitter mounted on an AWR LDO3 linear regulation sandwich in custom Ledean 2xCR2 MiniMag cutdown, with IMS20 reflector, twist action switching, and mineral glass lens. Pumps about 850mA through the emitter for a nice, eerie-looking beam. :naughty:

*Now a question for you is what IS your "Ultimate Walking Light"*

Honestly, I still haven't found it! But at the moment it's probably the 'Goth,' consisting of Seoul SSCP4 USWOH emitter with multi-brightness microcontroller circuit (custom Milky hardware and my own firmware) with IMS20 smooth reflector, all stuffed into an Ami T3 housing that's been gently bored-out to accept RCR123 protected cell. Four levels of brightness ranging from 190ish lumens for maybe 30 minutes regulated, all the way down to perhaps 3 lumens for several days. 

*don't tell me you're like my friend JimH who carries a Mag85 & USL for dog walking.*

Nah, I don't have a dog.


----------



## Kill-O-Zap (Jul 24, 2007)

#18 is an L1 head on a VG body. The guts are probably a modified and "exploded" Dorcy 1.5v boost circuit. Milky's original of this model used an R2H and is now in *my* (much, much smaller) collection.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 24, 2007)

#12 is a CNC123 with POP2(?) SSC P4 USV0I. I know because I have one exactly like it.

#18 Vital gear FB-1 body with E1E head. I have one of these too, but yours is probably modded - how i can't tell. Probably a Mini-e with 3.6V Lumensfactory bulb so you can run RCR in it.

#19 KL1 MadMax Plus SSC McR modded head and McTC tailcap on Leef body.

#20 VG FB-1 body and KL4 head with SSC USV0I and McR

#26 FireFly with MiniPro and cut down McR reflector ...and I'm sure a nice emitter.

that's all I can tell from lookin'


----------



## karlthev (Jul 24, 2007)

This is the first time I came across this Scott!! Sure does look like you've been a busy, busy boy!!! Nice, real nice!!:thumbsup:


Karl


----------



## skalomax (Jul 24, 2007)

20.Milkmite?


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jul 24, 2007)

nevermind...I was wrong..


----------



## Kill-O-Zap (Jul 25, 2007)

Just had a closer look at #18, and it doesn't look like what I thought it was. (That would have been a milkmite.) This head looks different, more like an E1e. Where's your milkmite?


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 2, 2007)

Kill-O-Zap said:


> #18 is an L1 head on a VG body. The guts are probably a modified and "exploded" Dorcy 1.5v boost circuit. Milky's original of this model used an R2H and is now in *my* (much, much smaller) collection.



So YOU'RE the holder of that light! I only ever made one that way, and was wondering where it was these days. If memory serves, it had turned out pretty nice. 

BTW, you're right, there IS a Milkmite in here, see below... :naughty:



skalomax said:


> 20.Milkmite?



YES! But Skalo, ya gotta share credit with Kill-O-Zap... you nailed which one was the Milkmite, but he gave a much closer description to what's actually in there...



Kill-O-Zap said:


> Just had a closer look at #18, and it doesn't look like what I thought it was. (That would have been a milkmite.) This head looks different, more like an E1e. Where's your milkmite?



My personal Milkmite (MilkMite5 to be exact) is #20 in the photo...

20. *MilkMite5.* This one's a strange little build! The body is a Vital Gear FB1 with integrated clicky and tailstand capability... head is actually a hybrid, it's the bottom of a KL1 gen4 (the one having TIR optic) screwed together with the top of an original-style finned KL1 head, with Seoul SSCP4 USWOH emitter, McR18j reflector, and FLuPIC driver, with transparent teflon heatshrink melted over the entire head for added protection and a couple glow rings sitting in the fin (under the teflon) as a night locator device. The body has a silicone o-ring to form a better seal, and the whole unit runs off a single RCR123 protected LiON rechargeable. Max output ought to be in the 160-170 lumen vicinity, and of course there are lower levels plus a strobe available. The Teflon heatshrink serves a secondary purpose, too, an interesting one... with the unit turned on, enough light hits the heatshrink by way of the scalloped bezel that it turns the heatshrink into something similar to a backlight (even though it's actually in FRONT of the label), lighting the sides of the head faintly, yet enough to read the label easily, even in the dead of night. It's a neat effect! Incidentally, I've only ever build five of these and they're all numbered... Kill-O-Zap has the MilkMite1, Chop has MilkMite2 (he reported that it survived Hurricane Katrina), and Flashdark has MilkMite3 plus MilkMite4... the reason I make so few is that it's a real challenge stuffing everything in there... very labor intensive! This is one of the few lights small and lightweight enough that I feel comfortable wearing it on a neck lanyard. Kudos to *Kill-O-Zap* and *Skalomax* on combining efforts to come darned close in identifying this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 2, 2007)

Blindasabat said:


> #12 is a CNC123 with POP2(?) SSC P4 USV0I. I know because I have one exactly like it.



Congrats on identifying the CNC123! Apparently that one is just old-school enough that most folks on CPF these days have a difficult time identifying it. :thumbsup:

The guts are a little different than yours...

12. CNC123 housing in HA3 natural finish, with lens and underlying glow ring, Seoul SSCP4 USVOI emitter on BB400 sandwich, with o-rings installed at head and tail ends of the body (stock light didn't provide for this), with tailcap retapped and fitted with a Nite-Ize (sp.?) IQ switch to provide three brightness levels and two rates of signal beacon functionality, with a red LED flashing locator that keeps blinking occasionally even when the light is off. This one was a fun little side project with various components from the parts bin, and turned out surprisingly useful! It feels great in the hand and is a blast to EDC. PhotonFanatic still sells the CNC123 bodies for (IMHO) dirt cheap... check 'em out!  *Blindasabat* came closest.


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 2, 2007)

Couple more identified...

19. L1 (not KL1) TIR-style head that still retains its TIR optic, with modest diffusion and Seoul SSCP4 U-6500K emitter, plus MadMax+ driver, for a bright ram-of-light beam... mounted on a Balrog 1x17500 body, with McTC tail containing McE2S dual stage guts. *Blindasabat* came closest.

26. FireFly2 with Lambda MiniPro sandwich with aluminum pedestal heatsink and Lux1 SWOH(?) emitter, with McR16 reflector, rubber grip ring pulled over the head (also provides additional impact protection), rebuilt dual stage tailcap insert featuring a spring steel segment for smoother action, and rare earth magnet epoxied under the tail to hold the split ring in place when the latter is not in use. *Blindasabat* pretty much nailed it.

There are still a handful as-yet unidentified... can you guess them? oo:


----------



## AzGB (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll give one a shot...

#13

I wont guess what's inside, but the exterior is a G2 bezel and tailcap, and the body is the odd sized extension from a SureFire weaponlight system. Oh yea, and there's the lanyard ring a la Z2, M2, etc...


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 3, 2007)

AzGB said:


> I'll give one a shot...
> 
> #13
> 
> I wont guess what's inside, but the exterior is a G2 bezel and tailcap, and the body is the odd sized extension from a SureFire weaponlight system. Oh yea, and there's the lanyard ring a la Z2, M2, etc...



Hmm... that's pretty close!

13. SureFire G2 head and tailcap with G&P strobing clicky guts and Lumen Factory HO-4 lamp assembly, all on a LeefBody 1x18500 hard anodized black. *AzGB* came closest.


----------



## AzGB (Aug 3, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> Hmm... that's pretty close!
> 
> 13. SureFire G2 head and tailcap with G&P strobing clicky guts and Lumen Factory HO-4 lamp assembly, all on a LeefBody 1x18500 hard anodized black. *AzGB* came closest.


 
Didn't even think about the Leefbody, the angled taper at the head end (SF weaponlight is a 90 degree shelf) and the threads look distinctly more "Leef-like"... 


By the way Milky... I sent you a PM about another Leef toy recently... talk to me, I'm dying.


----------



## Tempora (Aug 7, 2007)

How many Lumens will the Pelican L1 be?


----------



## skalomax (Oct 9, 2007)

3. Modded M1 Illuminator with a Seoul, flupic, and RPM tailcap?


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 10, 2007)

skalomax said:


> 3. Modded M1 Illuminator with a Seoul, flupic, and RPM tailcap?




3. M77-M1 Illuminator with Cree XRE-P3WC emitter and MC2HP variable-brightness driver (a predecessor to the Acorn), having 3 output levels controlled with the single-stage clicky in the RPM trailcap. *Skalomax* came closest.


----------



## skalomax (Nov 15, 2007)

#2 Arc LS with a P4 XR-E and a cutdown McR19? :thinking:


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 15, 2007)

skalomax said:


> #2 Arc LS with a P4 XR-E and a cutdown McR19? :thinking:



Well... no. :shakehead

Anyone? *[size=+1]#2, #17, #18[/size]* still unidentified.


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Milky!

Is the Number 1/8 or 23 still availableto bye?:mecryr do you know
where it is possible to byean e2c adapter, could you tell me that?

very kind regards

toby


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 21, 2007)

toby_pra said:


> Hi Milky!
> 
> Is the Number 1/8 or 23 still availableto bye?:mecryr do you know
> where it is possible to byean e2c adapter, could you tell me that?
> ...




Toby, yes, #1 and #8 are available and I could make another of #23 without too much trouble.

Lighthound carries the E2C adapters but last time I checked they were out of stock, maybe they have more now.

I must admit something very embarrassing, I know you've been trying to reach me for a build and I very much want to help, but am not always able to understand your language. I'm very sorry and feel terrible about this. Please forgive me.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 21, 2007)

Master Milky, 18 is a VG 1 cell body (same as used in the TW4) with one of those G2 nitrolon heads I sent you a while back. 

God knows what madness you did to the poor little thing.


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 21, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Master Milky, 18 is a VG 1 cell body (same as used in the TW4) with one of those G2 nitrolon heads I sent you a while back.
> 
> God knows what madness you did to the poor little thing.




Greenie, uh... no... but one of those G2 nitrolon heads is featured on light #13!


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Milky!

Thats not your fault, at all. My English could be better.

At first i wuold be interested in Number 8 . Wich light-enigne is there 
inside?is it still an Lux?and could you mod it to an ssc p4?

Perhaps you could PM me?about the price of number 8?

If your are not able again to understand my language, please let me know  i will learn to talk an better english..


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Milky!

Whats about the Number 8?

I would be really lucky if you answer...:twothumbs

But first get healthy!

Toby


----------



## flashii (Nov 24, 2007)

PM sent:wave:


----------



## flashii (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello! 

Can you buy these lamps? I am interested in the number 8th 
Real pretty light. What an LED is it? I would like to 
As everyday utensil. It should be beautiful hell ... 

If I can buy it, but please tell me about it.

Flashi


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 25, 2007)

Gentlemen (Toby, Flashii, others), please see the first post in this thread, where #8 has already been identified.

Regarding whether it's for sale, well... yes, it is. The head hasn't been modified but it IS one of the nicest KL5 heads I've ever seen... great tint, little to no donut hole... and surprisingly, it runs nicely on a single RCR123 rechargeable, and even pretty decently on a 123 primary. Runtime won't be great of course, but for more runtime it could be mounted on a larger body.

BTW, in its present form it's coupled with an original Aleph tailcap that's got a twist/click dual stage switch inside: twist on/off, click to toggle between high/low. One nice thing about this form of switch is the light can be set to high or low BEFORE turning it on... that can be convenient.

As for other lights shown: although this thread was created as a fun little challenge, to identify the lights shown, it does also show some possibilities in things I've either got on hand or might be able to build for you. Contact me with your interest, thanks! 

If my CPF inbox is full, you can still PM me at CPF Marketplace or send an email with 'CPF' and your username in the subject line, to...


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 25, 2007)

send you an e-mail


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 29, 2007)

Just to update, Toby and I have been in MUCH contact lately by both PM and email.

Folks, regarding the issue at hand, there are still three lights as-yet unidentified. Anyone care to venture a guess? See the first post of the thread for photos and to see which ones are still a mystery...


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 29, 2007)

Zhnaks Scott! 

Really great work you did

I'll love it :thumbsup:


----------

